# Exterior Light for my new 5x12 Trailer?!



## waskamallards (Feb 20, 2012)

I just bought it and am looking to install some lights for setting out a spread in the morning. My buddy uses those flood lights to put on the top of the trailer to veer out. I'm wondering if this is the way to go? I've also heard "Baja" lights are nice too. I'd just like to receive some opinions on what you guys think about this. Thanks a bunch!!


----------

